# Let me tell you about my new Job......



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello all,
Two weeks ago I started a new chapter in my life. I quit my job after 18 1/2 years and started at a new place. The old place was not offering me the challenges or the security I wanted.

So I started looking for greener pastures and found a few promising leeds, and then I found "the place".

Just to backtrack a little, I am a tool and die maker and have been all my life. I love to work on and build machinery. And this vocation does come in handy when you enjoy this hobby. 

The new place is called Legacy Technologies, They produce signal reception devices for the cell phone industy.
http://www.legacytechnologies.com/tooling.htm

The upstart to this is that they produce VERY small parts and they do lots of them.
I can run a die for three days and all the parts I ran in that time would fit in a coffee cup.

When the owners asked me if I would be able to make the switch form huge dies to the tiny tools they used, I asked them if they had ever heard of slot cars.

They had but didn't see the connection. So I told them about my hobby and the great folks I've met and all the tiny parts we all deal with.
I showed them the stuff we play with and use to get these things to go faster and how we alter them and adjust stuff to get what we want. I'm convinced this was the key to getting this job and getting the salary I wanted.

So I just wanted to share that and say thanks to all the folks out there who have helped me in this hobby. 

For me it has payed off!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Way to go afxgns!!!! I love success stories especially where something like our great hobby actually helps you advance in the real world! Congrats are in order!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I have a question or two for you since you are obviously way more experienced in machine shop work than I am. I am just getting started in a new chapter in slotcar history by lighting HO scale cars and have got myself a small drill press and milling vise. The trouble I'm having is actually getting a car body in the vise where it can be solid enough to mill out stuff like taillights without squishing and deforming it. Is there any chance you have a home shop and a couple scrap pieces of 1/4" steel about 2" X 3" hanging around the house, and maybe the machine bolts and a tap to tap the holes??? :lol: I'm itching to get these projects cooking, but the body clamp has me stuck. If you can't, I understand. I have a buddy who does this stuff but the R/C season is gearing up and he's kinda too busy to help me out right now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's great! Good luck with the new gig. 

I too am proud of being a slot car racer / hobbiest and tell anyone who will listen. :woohoo:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm not surprised. To be really good at this hobby takes an attention to detail and precision of execution that reflects an innate competency that is a huge asset for any number of technical jobs, whether it's fabrication, tool & die making, engineering, electricians, mechanics, plant maintenance, etc. Here's an interesting article I read a few years ago: http://www.plantservices.com/articles/2006/305.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good news AFXgnstoo. Good luck on your new employment. Also, interesting article. The most "can do" people I know are machinists and or some sort of hobby racers. this has left us all wondering...... are they gonna let you set up a slot car track in the break room?

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Way to go afxgns!!!! I love success stories especially where something like our great hobby actually helps you advance in the real world! Congrats are in order!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I have a question or two for you since you are obviously way more experienced in machine shop work than I am. I am just getting started in a new chapter in slotcar history by lighting HO scale cars and have got myself a small drill press and milling vise. The trouble I'm having is actually getting a car body in the vise where it can be solid enough to mill out stuff like taillights without squishing and deforming it. Is there any chance you have a home shop and a couple scrap pieces of 1/4" steel about 2" X 3" hanging around the house, and maybe the machine bolts and a tap to tap the holes??? :lol: I'm itching to get these projects cooking, but the body clamp has me stuck. If you can't, I understand. I have a buddy who does this stuff but the R/C season is gearing up and he's kinda too busy to help me out right now.


LMK what I can do to help.
If possible send/post a dwg or pic of exactly what you need and I will try to find the stuff.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!! I'll get the plans drawn up the best I can with "paint" and shoot them to you as soon as possible!! I don't have much, but I'll do what I can to compensate you for the time and materials!! Thank you!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

afxgns,
Congrats on picking up the new job. Now when do we expect to start seeing the new line of HO parts? Maybe start with some great fitting wheels, gears, or whatever can help that company out.  rr


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Congrats on the 'new chapter' Tim. Best of luck for the next 18-1/2 years.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

roadrner said:


> afxgns,
> Congrats on picking up the new job. Now when do we expect to start seeing the new line of HO parts? Maybe start with some great fitting wheels, gears, or whatever can help that company out.  rr



Actually I have already hit them up about a T-Jet electrical refurbishing kit. New rivets and all.
Just let me get settled.........


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> Congrats on the 'new chapter' Tim. Best of luck for the next 18-1/2 years.


Thanks Larry,
I hope I dpn't have to do THAT long.....


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Great news

Roger Corrie


----------



## opadave (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats from me too, afxgns! Attention to detail and pride in what we do, and of course, all of those -tiny- parts. Best of Luck.

opa


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats AFX.. Best of luck!! :thumbsup:
Chris


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a very cool and positive story. I hope the new job works well for you. Thanks for sharing some good news at a time when good news is a scarce commodity.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Congrats AFX, loved reading this thread, and the linked story! 

An example that you can learn, and hone your skills in what some might view as unorthodox ways! Sounds like you went to work for a great group of people.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Tim, your story made me smile. These little relics from our past spread joy where ever they go to those willing to pay attention.
Good luck on the new job.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## sonsracingteam (Oct 29, 2007)

This is great news Tim!
I hope you have negotiated your vacation plans to include comming out to next years Fray. We sure missed you guys.
Steve


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

sonsracingteam said:


> This is great news Tim!
> I hope you have negotiated your vacation plans to include comming out to next years Fray. We sure missed you guys.
> Steve


I can honestly say that I will NEVER miss another Fray.

Staying home this year was so difficult for me. I need to see those big trees and the ocean again.
One way or another I will be there!


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Tim 
I'm glad for you:thumbsup:. You and and your group are a lot of fun to race with:woohoo:. Everytime I race with you guys I see how bad I and my cars are:freak:. I need to get backdown there and get some tech tips so I can lose by less laps.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

What a cool story... thanks. 
Good news in gloomy times is always the best. 
I think it's great when a person leaves a job on their own terms and winds up with a better one. I've been lucky that way myself. It's great feeling, like a new begining.

So ummm ... when are you going to pump out some lightweight metal frames for us?
If I could design one out of plastics and paper... could you reproduce an alum version?


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it's great you were able to find a job, and use your hobby to get it to boot!!! That's just really great to hear, best wishes on your new job


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> What a cool story... thanks.
> Good news in gloomy times is always the best.
> I think it's great when a person leaves a job on their own terms and winds up with a better one. I've been lucky that way myself. It's great feeling, like a new begining.
> 
> ...


The alum. chassis deal would require a moldmaking shop. I can build molds but I can't make them at my preasent location.

I was thinking of repopping the BSRT shoes though.......


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice to hear good news on the employment front. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Tim
That great to hear about trying to repop the BSRT style shoes. What about make them a a few thousands thicker:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

just gotta add my kudos!way to go,man!like others have mentioned,we need to hear success stories in these stormy days.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Tim,
Congrats! Great story.

Mark


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

You are very very lucky..
I too am a tool maker & automated machine builder.I've been in the trade now for 18 + years. I recently accepted a buy out from the Delphi corp. When I landed that job at delphi / UAW I figured I was set for the rest of my working days...No such luck! When I statrted we had 3 shifts with 3000+ people now they are down to one shift with less then 500 people in less then one year!!!!. My days at the Xerox corp didn't last that long either at that time I was one of 5000 let go.Unfortunatly the times are not good for the trades in Rochester,NY. So many shops are slow and fewer are adding new workers at this time. There is little to no new work as most corperations are not buying new machinery.Most places hardly even offer a desent wage worth accepting! Most shop owners know that there are pleanty of skilled workers out of work to pick from at this time localy.If you don't take what they are offering the next guy will, as he will be more desprate! Sad situation in todays America!! 

Good luck to you & I hope it works out for yah!


----------

